# Trauma Healing Centers



## Trauma Healing Centers (2 Feb 2016)

Whether you are struggling with PTSD, trauma, chronic pain or a disabling illness, we know that finding relief from your symptoms can be difficult, and often challenging. With our dedicated team of professionals, we will develop a treatment plan that will help manage your symptoms and daily living.

Navigating Veterans Affairs: If you are a veteran, we can help you navigate the Veterans Affairs Canada system to ensure you are getting all the benefits and entitlements you deserve. Throughout this process, we can also offer the support and guidance of a veteran who has already been through the system and has the experience to truly understand what you’re going through.

Physician Services: Our in-house medical doctors have experience working with patients with PTSD, trauma, chronic pain or a disabling illness and will offer each patient a personalized wellness plan.

Counseling Services: Our psychologists and social workers have experience in treating patients who are suffering from PTSD, trauma, chronic pain or a disabling illness.

Massage Therapy: Massage is an important part of a balanced wellness plan. Our massage therapists are experienced in treating PTSD and chronic pain, and are trained in modalities that can help reduce pain and improve your sense of wellbeing. 

Diet Consulting: The lifestyle you live can directly affect your overall health and wellbeing. Drawing on experience, our dietitians can develop customized dietary plans on a case-by-case basis to help improve your lifestyle and overall wellbeing.

Alternative Medicine: We understand that sometimes traditional treatment options, like pharmaceuticals, do not provide adequate symptom relief or satisfactory results for PTSD, chronic pain or a disabling illness. Depending on your assessment, our physicians may explore alternative treatment options like medical cannabis.

Affiliate Services: Many of our affiliate clinics offer complimentary services, such as:

•            Physiotherapy

•           Chiropractic Therapy

•           Acupuncture Therapy

•           Occupational Therapy

Please contact the clinic nearest you, or our toll free number at 1-844-429-6074 to schedule your appointment today.

We can help


The author has received permission to make this post. [Mike Bobbitt]


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Feb 2016)

Colour me skeptical, but if you're promoting that pharmaceuticals aren't the answer, and then push marijuana, you're just peddling another drug to replace the ones pushed by VAC and psychologists.


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2016)

Trauma Healing Centers said:
			
		

> Please contact the clinic nearest you, or our toll free number at 1-844-429-6074 to schedule your appointment today.



Website,
http://www.traumahc.com/


----------

